# High definition wax



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

As this is a new product to the market I just thought Id show you how the wax is lasting. It was applied about 6 weeks ago after claying etc and the picture below is beading before washing.










Beading after washing was even better!
Ill be interested to see how long it lasts for.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hmm is this the new Dodo wax ?

V.Interested in durabilty, i currently use either Saphir, Vics concurs, and Collonite 845 insulator

The Collonite is the most durable and not a bad finish IMO for the cost

Onjly prob is i park near an aggregates firm every day and each night i get back to the car its covered in a sticky salty sandy layer that will eat through the Swissol in a couple of weeks :?

So would be interested in a v.durable wax


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Hmm is this the new Dodo wax ?


IIRC it's Auto Glyms wax...the new Dodo one is Supernatural.

Not tried the AG one, but have had a go with Dodo's SN, not hugely impressed at the moment...looks thin and lacks the depth of other waxes.

Get a wreck to go to work in Tony :wink:

Dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm is this the new Dodo wax ?
> ...


Many people would argue that i already do :lol:

PS its an absoulute mess at the mo swirls etc, just need some time to get the PC out


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> As this is a new product to the market I just thought Id show you how the wax is lasting. It was applied about 6 weeks ago after claying etc and the picture below is beading before washing.
> 
> Beading after washing was even better!
> Ill be interested to see how long it lasts for.


Let us know a little more - easy to use, cost, finish etc. I'm sure plenty would be interested 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> PS its an absoulute mess at the mo swirls etc, just need some time to get the PC out


Surely you only have to show the PC to swirly paint on a Jap car for the swirls to disappear? :wink: 

Dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > PS its an absoulute mess at the mo swirls etc, just need some time to get the PC out
> ...


True i have never used more than a finishing pad and Menz final finish on it 

Any thoughts on sealants ie klasse Dave ?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Let us know a little more - easy to use, cost, finish etc. I'm sure plenty would be interested
> 
> Dave


Yes, it is the autoglym's new high definition wax. It was a gift so not entirely sure of the purchase price but a quick search revealed it can be had for around Â£35.

The box includes a tub of wax that judging by how little was used will last a similar timeframe to swissvax, 2 sponge applicators which arent of much use and a fairly good quality microfibre buffing cloth.

I found it was really easy to use however, the supplied sponge applicators left a lot to be desired and after less than half a panel I switched to a yellow meguiars pad. As with some of the other wax's in tubs you need to get the pad damp with a little water and this helps in priming the pad and with application. I followed the directions on the tub which said to leave the wax on the car for 15 - 20 minutes before buffing off - I just waxed the whole car up and buffed in the same panel order. I think each panel had 45 minutes and not 20.

Even after 45 minutes the haze was really easy to remove and no sign of powdery resudue anywhere. Overall I am very pleased, however on a silver car I felt that the "wet look" could have been better.

J-i-a-B - Is there something I could add prior to help with obtaining a wetter look?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Any thoughts on sealants ie klasse Dave ?


Klasse I love on light colours...the All-in-One is nice stuff and looks even better with the multiple coats of Klasse SG on top.

Easy to use but the only thing stopping me using it is that you really need a minimum of 24 hrs between each coat of SG.
Not sure about the finish on darker colours though - looks harsh and clinical, but it suits the taste of many.
The look can be "softened" and made warmer/deeper with a coat of wax on top...might help with your contamination problems you mentioned.

The Klasse stuff is very durable though.

Read about here: www.autopia.org US site thas has great info on the product.

Available in the UK from: www.motorgeek.co.uk good seller 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know a little more - easy to use, cost, finish etc. I'm sure plenty would be interested
> ...


Nice info - thanks 

As for the "wetter" look, what are you using just now as a polish/pre-wax treatment?

Have a look at the Dodo Juice thread by Trev...he's achieved a great look on a Silver car with Dodo's Lime Prime. Relatively inexpensive too.
Worth a go?

Dave


----------

